# Welcome jbetts13 as new moderator on TF.com



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sincere thanks and welcome to jbetts13 for his willingness to tackle the tractor pulling and tractor photos section of the board here. We all hope you come up with some great posts to get these sections rolling. Welcome to the mod ranks and check out the mod section for all of the notes and info on being a good mod.

WELCOME.

Andy
:captain:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome Jbetts! :friends: :yum: Enjoy!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome aboard jbetts


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey James.. welcome... now you need to quit school so you can be on the board all the time...


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey James.. welcome... now you need to quit school so you can be on the board all the time... *



No way!! I would never be able to read all his posts. Although they are usually pretty short...just lots of them!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well l don't need to quit school l can go on the computers here thats is what l am don't right know and about the short post l will put more effete in to them thanks again andy and all l will do my best l'm going to make me self a pulling tractor some time in the further hopeful


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *well l don't need to quit school l can go on the computers here thats is what l am don't right know and about the short post l will put more effete in to them thanks again andy and all l will do my best l'm going to make me self a pulling tractor some time in the further hopeful *


not to sound like a nagy old man.. but shouldnt you be doing your homework instead of perusing the tractor forum pages??encil sm :naah:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *well l don't need to quit school l can go on the computers here thats is what l am don't right know and about the short post l will put more effete in to them thanks again andy and all l will do my best l'm going to make me self a pulling tractor some time in the further hopeful *


Ohhh, just ignore me jbetts. I'm only teasin'

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_14_2.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *not to sound like a nagy old man.. but shouldnt you be doing your homework instead of perusing the tractor forum pages?? *


Good advice. I guess I should be working too!!!

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_7_1.gif' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_4_18.gif' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_7_2.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm to smart to have homework lol l go to a special school or trade school it's ez and l get more time at home l work of a lie but l have not had homework this year only projects 




no more fp'ing 4 me will l will just cut down


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Jbetts have fun and enjoy.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l'm to smart to have homework lol l go to a special school or trade school it's ez and l get more time at home l work of a lie but l have not had homework this year only projects
> 
> no more fp'ing 4 me will l will just cut down   *


Welcome again, I like how you think!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

welcome jbetts :elephant: :thumbsup: :elephant:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do you mods have any advice do's and don't whats along and whats not


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

Here's a link you might find interesting.

http://ca.dir.yahoo.com/Recreation/Sports/Auto_Racing/Tractor_and_Truck_Pulling/

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats jbetts on the new title (and responsibility). Be careful cutting back on FPs. The tremors can make using a mouse difficult.:winky: 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

jbetts u lucky dog! have fun!
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks all l will do me best and try to spell right lol


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *thanks all l will do me best and try to spell right lol *


That would be *spell*:furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

shit ya l did that on purpose   :smoking: 

yes yes l did


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *shit ya l did that on purpose   :smoking:
> 
> yes yes l did *


Did what on purpose:question: 
Jody


----------

